# Didymos vs Storchenwiege



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

What's the big difference between these two? Looking for opinions here, thanks!

Andrea


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

I suggest you check out TheBabyWearer.com...go to the wrap section and you'll find about a bazillion threads relating to this, along w/ some serious wrap mastahs you can query and ofcourse alot of pics.

I think MDC'ers r more into ring slings and DIY carriers.
Alas, im not really into wraps...Im more into Asian Baby Carriers and Pslings







so im NOT much help.

Maybe someone else can help you but really..doooo head over to TBW, there are some major wrap mastahs there who can explain every little difference between them...even how the various varieties of Didymos feel/support/etc...etc...etc.








:

Hope this helps.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

You should check out www.thebabywearer.com the women on that forum are experts on baby carriers and they could give you a list a mile long on the differences.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

ITA with TBW recommendation. there's not just a difference between storchs and didys, but between didys themselves depending on what kind you get (ie, a waves is going to feel a lot different than a wool indio).

an incredibly simplistic answer to your question is that storchs tend to be a little thicker and heavier than didys, thus some people prefer them for older/heavier babes. but like i said, that is waaay simplistic, and also doesn't take into account the different types of didys.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
ITA with TBW recommendation. there's not just a difference between storchs and didys, but between didys themselves depending on what kind you get (ie, a waves is going to feel a lot different than a wool indio).

an incredibly simplistic answer to your question is that storchs tend to be a little thicker and heavier than didys, thus some people prefer them for older/heavier babes. but like i said, that is waaay simplistic, and also doesn't take into account the different types of didys.









:


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

It's all been said already by the pp's. I happen to own both. To summarize what you'll see on thebabywearer.com :

Storchs tend to be heavier duty wraps
Didymos has so many more colorways and weaves that you will eventually get bogged down by the minutiae of how Didy jacquards are lighter and airier than Didy indios or NINOs.
Storchenwiege has a smaller selection of colors and hasn't had updated colorways in a long time.
In general each brand and weave has it's own feel. My Storch is soft after many washings but is very supportive. I have an indio Didy which is super blankety soft and supportive. I have an indio with wool that is like a soft wool blanket and feels very springy in its support.


----------

